# [Résolu] Carte 3945ABG

## MasterPrenium

Coucou à tous,

Je vous écris car j'ai un problème pour installer ma carte Wifi : une Intel 3945ABG, C'est la carte livrée de bases avec les portables ayant un Core 2 Centrino.

J'ai d'abord essayer de suivre le guide : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-434817-highlight-wifi+3945.html

mais j'avais un problème. J'ai donc essayer de suivre les instructions d'Intel... là j'ai déjà moins d'erreur mais j'en ai toujours.

Si vous voulez le readme .. dites le je vous le mettrai.

Sinon à un moment ils disent d'effectuer un ./load debug=0

C'est là que j'ai des erreurs :

```
ERROR: Module ieee80211 does not exist in /proc/modules

Unloaded: ieee80211 ieee80211_crypt

FATAL: Error inserting ieee80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r3/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko): Unknown symbol in module,or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

insmod: error inserting './ipw3945.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module

Load failed.

ipw3945d - regulatory daemon

Copyright (C) 2005-2006 Intel Corporation. All rights reserved.

version: 1.7.22

2006-12-09 20:03:19: ERROR: Could not find Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

..done.
```

Et lorsque je réalise un modprobe ieee80211

```
FATAL: Error inserting ieee80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.18-gentoo-r3/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko): Unknown symbol in module,or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

Je penses donc que le problèmes vient du module 80211 mais je vois pas d'ou exactement.

Je précise que je n'utilise pas celui du kernel mais celui téléchargé sur  ieee80211.sourceforge.net

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider...

PS : Je susi sur el kernel 2.6.18-gentoo-r3Last edited by MasterPrenium on Tue Dec 19, 2006 6:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MasterPrenium

et dmseg me donne :

```
ieee80211: Unknown symbol wireless_spy_update

ieee80211_crypt: unregistered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: Unknown symbol wireless_spy_update

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

ipw3945: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw3945: Unknown symbol escape_essid

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_freq_to_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_set_geo

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_index

ipw3945: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_geo

ipw3945: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_frame

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_valid_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_channel_flags

ipw3945: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

ipw3945: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211
```

----------

## kopp

salut!

qu'est ce que ça donne en utilisant emerge -av ieee80211 ipw3945 ?

----------

## MasterPrenium

En utilisant emerge -av ieee80211 ipw3945

il n'y a pa d'erreur à l'émergeage ( dsl pour le mot ^^ ). 

Mais en exécutant après un modprobe ieee80211, il y a toujours la même erreur... :s

Et ma carte ne marche bien entendu toujours pas

----------

## kopp

ok, as-tu suivi ce guide :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945

notamment toute la config du noyau ?

Aussi, as tu recompilé le noyau depuis que tu as installé tes modules ?  (des fois ça plantait comme ça pour les pilotes nvidia) et le lien /usr/src/linux pointe bien vers le même noyau ?

----------

## MasterPrenium

oui oui j'ai suivis le guide ... ( je viens de le refaire pour etre sur )

Le noyau est donc normalement bien configuré...et non je n'ai pa recompiler le noyau depuis que j'ai installé mes modules... enfin oé je connais aussi le prob des drivers nvidia ... j'y ai gouter y'a pa longtemps ... et oui le lien symbolique est bon ...

Je comprends pas d'ou çà peut venir ... :s

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Essaie de dowgrader ta version de ieee80211, j'ai eu des souçis aussi avec la dernière version.

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

je ne sais pas si ça pourra t'aider mais j'ai écris un petit article en m'inspirant du wiki et du forum sur ce chip (j'ai aussi une carte intel 3945).

Il est dispo ici : http://mousur.ath.cx/blog/index.php?2006/12/01/18-lenovo-3000-et-le-wifi

Normalement il fonctionne :° (chez moi en tout cas).

----------

## razer

Vérifie que tu as bien désactivé le support de 80211 dans le noyau et tout ce qui est relatif à ce dernier.

----------

## kopp

Normalement, ieee80211 vérifie pour le noyau... 

Sinon effectivment il ne faut pas al toute dernière version (en ~arch il me semble) de ieee mais ipw3945 fait le downgrade.

----------

## SnowBear

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Normalement, ieee80211 vérifie pour le noyau... 
> 
> Sinon effectivment il ne faut pas al toute dernière version (en ~arch il me semble) de ieee mais ipw3945 fait le downgrade.

 

Le prob c'est que les 2 s'installe O.o

----------

## billiob

Quelle architecture utilises-tu ?

Je suis en x86-64 (ou amd64), et il a fallu que je mette ces versions pour que ça marche :

ipw3945-1.1.0-r1

ipw3945d-1.7.22-r3

ipw3945-ucode-1.13

ieee80211-1.2.15

Sinon, je profite de ce squat de topic pour poser une petite question.

Ayant un core 2 duo, étant en x86_64 et ayant une carte fonctionnant avec les pilotes ipw3945*, il serait bien que ces pilotes entrent dans la branche amd64 (même en M~ s'il le faut). Il y a déja le rapport de bug #148674, mais je voullais savoir s'il fallait faire intervenir notre UserRep, ou juste ajouter un commentaire au bug.

----------

## MasterPrenium

SnowBear J'ai suivis ton tuto et çà me met les mêmes erreurs. Tu as utilisé quelle version pour ieee80211?

billiob je suis en X86 32 bits, je vais tenter tes versions si jles trouves ... je vous tiens au courant.

----------

## SnowBear

 *MasterPrenium wrote:*   

> SnowBear J'ai suivis ton tuto et çà me met les mêmes erreurs. Tu as utilisé quelle version pour ieee80211?
> 
> billiob je suis en X86 32 bits, je vais tenter tes versions si jles trouves ... je vous tiens au courant.

 

Salut,

j'ai indiqué la version sur le blog :

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ipw3945-1.1.0-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-29_pre10  

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.6

----------

## MasterPrenium

Rebonjour,

J'ai essayer avec tes versions, çà ne marche toujours pas ... toujours ce problème de unknow symbol dans ieee80211... Quelqu'un sait de ou çà pourrait venir? Que je mette n'importe quelle version de ieee80211 j'ai toujours ce message, je ne comprends pas :s

----------

## antoine_

Si je me souviens bien, quand je mets à jour mon noyau, avant de compiler je réinstalle les pilotes ipw3945 et le ieee80211.

Donc si tu ne l'as pas déjà fait, essaye de recompiler ton noyau après avoir installé ton pilote.

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

comme le dit antoine, réinstalle ton noyau, mais vire avant tout ce que tu as installé en ce qui concerne le wifi. Ensuite, dans la configuration du noyau, tu vires tout ce qui est en rapport avec le ieee80211, et après l'installation tu fais un emerge -v ieee80211. Normalement, la compilation ne passe pas et tu dois avoir un message en rouge, et si tu fais gaffe il te dit la commande que tu dois lancer, copie la et lance la. Ensuite tu relances le emerge et là le ieee80211 passe. Après fait un petit emerge -v ipw3945. Tu lances ensuite le demon, et normalement si tu as une led elle doit clignoter lentement, sinon regarde si le fichier rf_kill contient la valeur 0 :

```

cat /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/0000\:0b\:00.0/rf_kill 

0
```

Adapte bien sur le chemin à ton cas et tout particulièrement celui avec plein de chiffres. Si il n'est pas à zéro, alors met le :

```
echo 0 > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/0000\:0b\:00.0/rf_kill
```

Maintenant la led devrait être allumée, sinon relance le demon.

----------

## antoine_

MickTux, je me permets juste une précision par rapport à ce que tu as expliqué.

 *Quote:*   

> Après fait un petit emerge -v ipw3945. Tu lances ensuite le daemon, et normalement si tu as une led elle doit clignoter lentement [...]

 

Avant de lancer le démon avec la commande ipw3945d, il faut recompiler le noyau et redémarrer. Je sais pas si c'est évident pour MasterPremium, autant préciser.

Sinon c'est effectivement plus complet que ce que j'expliquais :o)

----------

## MasterPrenium

Bonjour,

Après plusieurs fois la même manip comme tu me l'as indiquer MickTux j'ai toujours le problème ... Ca devrait marche en linux 32 bits? ou alor sc'est limité en 64bits? je sais pas vu que c'est la carte wifi livrée avec le Core2Duo...

J'ai un problème en fait ... dans : 

/sys/bus/pci/drivers

je n'ai pas de ipw3945 ... :s

je ne sais pas si c'est qu'elle est pas détectée ou que l'install a merdé....

Dans mon noyau je n'ai que d'activer : Wire LAn drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions en dur...

Sans çà l'install de ieee80211 marchait pas... 

J'ai fais une erreur quelquepart?

Sinon pour information mon ordi : portable : est un Aspire9513

Voilà ... j'espère que vous pourrez m'aider à solution ce problème...

----------

## Mickael

 *MasterPrenium wrote:*   

>  Bonjour,
> 
> Après plusieurs fois la même manip comme tu me l'as indiquer MickTux j'ai toujours le problème ... Ca devrait marche en linux 32 bits? ou alor sc'est limité en 64bits? je sais pas vu que c'est la carte wifi livrée avec le Core2Duo...
> 
> 

 

Question 64 bits, je sais pas, jette un oeil sur le forum en général.

 *MasterPrenium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai un problème en fait ... dans : 
> 
> /sys/bus/pci/drivers
> ...

 

Ha voilà un truc intéressant, tant que tu n'as pas ipw3945 dans /sys/bus/pci/drivers, c'est pas la peine d'essayer d'installer les pilotes. Problème de configuration dans le noyau au niveau du scsi.

je peux pas t'en dire plus, car là je parts, mais si kuku passe par là, lui il pourra il le même portable que moi, qui est proche du tien.

 *MasterPrenium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dans mon noyau je n'ai que d'activer : Wire LAn drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions en dur...
> 
> Sans çà l'install de ieee80211 marchait pas... 
> ...

 

Ok, oui en fait c'est normal, sinon tu ne peux pas lancer la commande que te donne l'ebuild afin de supprimer les modules du noyau. Tu la lancer cette commande? De toute façon ton problème numéro 1, c'est d'avoir ipw3945. Si tu as conservé windows, reboot sur ce dernier et désactive la gestion automatique de ta carte wifi sous win : il faut qu'elle soit tout le temps activée sous win pour qu'elle fonctionne sous nux. Puis repasse sous nux et vérifie si ipw3945 apparait.

Bon week-end, si personne te files un coup de main, je repasserai dimanche.

----------

## SnowBear

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *MasterPrenium wrote:*   
> 
> J'ai un problème en fait ... dans : 
> 
> /sys/bus/pci/drivers
> ...

 

Salut,

je ne vois pas trop le rapport entre le scsi et le wifi, tu peux expliquer ?

Erreur de frappe ou alors c'est moi qui ai loupé une étape ?

----------

## MasterPrenium

Coucou,

Alors j'ai essayer comme tu m'as dit dans windows ... mais j'ai pas vraiment de truc pour qu'elle soit constamment activée ... Sinon en fesant un pspci: je vois bien la carte. Et dans /sys/bus/pci/devices, je vois bien l'adresse correspondant à la carte avec différentes valeurs que je pourrai rentrer en fesant un ls .. mais je ne saurait que mettre ... et ne n'ose pas trop y toucher ne sachant pas quoi y faire....

Sinon pour le scsi je vois pas trop non plus ... elle est en pci-express et je l'ai activer dans le kernel.

EDIT : Au fait ... j'ai toujours un unknow symbol en fesant un modprobe ieee80211, c'est à cause du fait que la carte est pas détectée?

Ou alors la carte n'est pas détectée car ieee80211 ne marche pas ?

Ou alors c'est totalement indépendant ?

EDIT : Pour ieee80211, j'ai activer la gestion du SCSI dans le noyau et là apparemment j'ai plu d'erreur, puis avec un modprobe ipw3945, je vois maintenant ipw3945 dans drivers...

Par contre le lancement du daemon plante ... et la carte ne s'active pas  :Sad: 

EDIT Final : C'est bon la carte marche, la led est allumée, le daemon se lance ... me reste plus qu'à configurer wpa_supplicant...

Par contre j'ai vu sur un tuto de charger les modules :

ieee80211_crypt_wep ieee80211_crypt_tkip ieee80211_crypt_ccmp

d'après-vous sont-ils nécessaires ? ou pas ?

En tout cas  merci pour le tuyau du SCSI ... par contre comment çà se fait ... je sais pas et je comprends pas le liens entre SCSI et carte wifi mais bon ^^

----------

## Mickael

Salut, je ne suis pas non plus capable de te dire pourquoi si tu te plantes dans la config du scsi, ta carte n'apparaît plus. Je le sais car lors d'une mise à jour du noyau, je m'étais planté, et c'est à partir de là que j'ai fait le rapport....

Sinon, tu as simplement besoin de mettre le demon ipw3945 en default, il se chargera de lancer ce qu'il faut, enfin normalement si mes souvenir sont bons. 

Pour conclure, faut rajouter (résolu) dans ton titre.  :Wink: 

EDIT : le demon ipw3945 se charge de tout :

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipw3945                96800  1 

ieee80211              25672  1 ipw3945

ieee80211_crypt         5248  1 ieee80211

shpchp                 28964  0 

```

----------

